# Best Intel ICH10R driver for Win7-64



## Deleted member 110753 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm trying to run a Raid0 on my old Asus P5Q Pro (Intel ICH10R SB).

Which driver version should I use for Windows 7 Pro 64bits?
Matrix Storage? Rapid Storage?

Intel is not very clear with that...


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 26, 2015)

What chipset are you using? If you don't know that, then what model of motherboard do you have.

Matrix Storage is older version, Rapid Storage is newer. But it depends on what chipset you have regarding support itself...


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 26, 2015)

*RejZoR read the 1st post again it clearly states*
*


HiSpeed said:



			Asus P5Q Pro
		
Click to expand...

*

*use the one on the supplied MB support CD rom*
*or download from Asus website*


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Dec 26, 2015)

I've successfully installed the latest v14.8.0.1042 but I'm not sure.

May I create my Raid 0 with it?


----------



## vega22 (Dec 26, 2015)

you need the driver to use the software raid in os yes, but win7 has the drivers built in to do hardware raid for ich10r.

was it ctrl+i at post back then?

been a while, sorry.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 26, 2015)

Forget it, latest version won't work. Trust me, I know, because I had X58 few months ago and Intel dropped support for it silently. P45 is even older chipset...

Visit http://www.station-drivers.com and browse SATA drivers for it. Or go directly here:

http://www.station-drivers.com/inde...sitory&Itemid=353&func=fileinfo&id=94&lang=en

*Intel Rapid Storage Technology Version 11.7.4.1001 WHQL*

This is the last version that supports ICH 9 and 10.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 26, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Forget it, latest version won't work. Trust me, I know, because I had X58 few months ago and Intel dropped support for it silently. P45 is even older chipset...
> 
> Visit http://www.station-drivers.com and browse SATA drivers for it. Or go directly here:
> 
> ...



I think the last was 12.1\2, been a while last time i had to bother with it.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 26, 2015)

Well, I couldn't get anything else to work with ICH10R. There were hacked drivers with self signed drivers, but you still had to fiddle with Windows driver signing, just not worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Dec 26, 2015)

I don't understand your replies RejZoR because the Intel ICH10R is the SB and has nothing to do with the NB P45 (or X58)...

I tried v8, v9, v11, v14 and didn't get any installation problem...

v14 creates a new system task bar icon to unmount my disks.
That's surprising because I can't really unmount my OS disk...


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Dec 26, 2015)

I've found this thread:

http://www.win-raid.com/t11f23-Modded-Intel-AHCI-and-RAID-Drivers-digitally-signed.html


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 26, 2015)

You need 11.7 which was the last version to support ICH10R (works on Windows 7-10): https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/22194/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-RAID-Driver

From this thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/intel-rst-ahci-driver-for-ich10r.216753/


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello FordGT !

Thank you for helping me again !


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 26, 2015)

Not that I've told you just that, but oh well...


----------

